# Supermarkets near Santander



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Am off to Spain/Portugal in 3 weeks for our first ever visit travelling Plymouth-Santander. Can anyone let me know if there's a handy supermarket on the outskirts of Santander, similar to Auchan at Calais, where we can stock up on our way in and/or our way back please. Also am I right in thinking that fuel prices in Spain are regulated so you pay the same wether at supermarket or filling station. thanks

Clyde


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

There's a very large supermarket at Torrelavega, about 14 miles south of Santander. Can't remember what one it was but you can clearly see it from the A67. But I can remember buying some cheap gin there!

Roly


----------

